

Show HN: Jeff makes GIFs (Mac App), easily record your screen to Slack,Trello - killingmichael
https://itunes.apple.com/app/jeff/id934011232?mt=12

======
killingmichael
Hi HN,

If you have any questions, just ask we're in here :)

Here are some App Tokens:

• [http://tokn.co/sg537vq8](http://tokn.co/sg537vq8) •
[http://tokn.co/dqfkta24](http://tokn.co/dqfkta24) •
[http://tokn.co/7cdvvwze](http://tokn.co/7cdvvwze) •
[http://tokn.co/4emenjm5](http://tokn.co/4emenjm5) •
[http://tokn.co/qvhcft4f](http://tokn.co/qvhcft4f)

~~~
adampassword
would like to trial. can i have a token?

